# Flax seed oil



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone:I was wondering if anyone uses flax seed oil and what do you use it for. Do you find it helps? Caught the tale end of a show that said that flax seed oil was good for ibs. Is it true?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2000)

Weener, yes, I've heard the same about flaxseed oil working for IBS. I tried to take it for awhile but got sick of taking it. YUCK!!! But, really, since I started taking calcium/magnesium and got tested for food allergies and started the food drops, my ibs is under control, thank goodness....


----------

